
On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs - ibobev
http://www.strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
zunzun
This is why people believe their currency has value - just ask the people in
Venezuela. There is no reason for an income tax if governments can simply
print currency, except that jobs and associated income taxes prop up belief in
the currency. This is one reason the US government started to tax the American
social security (pension) recipients rather than simply print more money, if
you pay taxes on the income then the money has value.

